# alright, i know this is for kids riding toys,but info on a wagon?



## twowheelfan (Jun 5, 2011)

is there a forum somewhere that you guys know that i can get info on a wagon?
i will post pics here, but its not really bicycle related except that i think it was made by murray in the thirties or forties. i have the riding toys book and its not in there.


----------



## MartyW (Jun 5, 2011)

Post a pic here even though it aint a bike I'm sure that some of the guys will know about it or be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 5, 2011)

^  
I agree.  Let's see a pic, I might be able to help you out...


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 6, 2011)

Hmmm...let's see...4 small wheels + a bed to kneel or sit in while moving along = child's riding vehicle per the forum subject line. Yep, sure sounds to me like a wagon appropriately belongs here.  Oh, and another vote FOR a photo!

Dave


----------



## twowheelfan (Jun 6, 2011)

OK pics are up! guys chime in and tell me a story please! The beer can is there for scale only! (hic!)


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 6, 2011)

Its awesome..hows that for a start?


----------



## twowheelfan (Jun 6, 2011)

thanks! was gonna fix it up for the little one, but the handle, now that im looking at it, looks like a finger chopper-offer to me.


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, it's from the late 30's early 40's and it's called an "Autowagon", for obvious reasons.  I HAD a nice original that I can send you pics of to get the full effect.  I can't remember who it was manufactured by.  They're pretty scarce.


----------



## twowheelfan (Jun 6, 2011)

Oldbikes, please! 
twowheelfan@yahoo.com.


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 6, 2011)

Pics sent...


----------



## twowheelfan (Jun 7, 2011)

found a couple on line from auction catalogs they are scarce, but it looks like no one bought them. does anyone want to venture a value? It might be for sale, but i'm not gonna entertain private offers or fix a number until i get a price range to look at.


----------



## johnadam (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes i want


----------



## twowheelfan (Jun 13, 2011)

slick pm'ed me. But hasn't got back to me. Make me an offer!


----------

